# Gebruik al je zintuigen om te genieten van het leven



## Annalees

Is this phrase Dutch? Flemish? It's a saying I'm proofreading from a Belgian (Ghent) exchange student. The word I'm really interested in is zintuigen. It was translated as "sentences", but I want confirmation it's "senses" instead.  Thank you kindly.


----------



## jippie

Annalees said:


> Is this phrase Dutch? Flemish? It's a saying I'm proofreading from a Belgian (Ghent) exchange student. The word I'm really interested in is zintuigen. It was translated as "sentences", but I want confirmation it's "senses" instead. Thank you kindly.


 
Yes, it should be "senses'.


----------



## Annalees

Thank you very much. Just out of curiosity, is it Dutch or Flemish?


----------



## Annalees

Sorry, didn't see your ID until after I sent the last message.  Assuming it's Dutch then.


----------



## jippie

Annalees said:


> Sorry, didn't see your ID until after I sent the last message. Assuming it's Dutch then.


 
Actually, Dutch and Flemish is the same language. There are very interesting threads about this topic, sorry, no time now to search them for you, but I'm sure our wonderful moderator can let you know...


----------



## Joannes

jippie said:


> Actually, Dutch and Flemish is the same language. There are very interesting threads about this topic, sorry, no time now to search them for you, but I'm sure our wonderful moderator can let you know...


I think he's still in Iran for the moment. But read this from 'FAQ -- What's in a name?':


> *4. Flemish, Dutch, Flanders – Vlaams, Nederlands, **Vlaanderen*
> ‘Flemish’ is the adjective which pertains to Flanders (Vlaanderen, an official region in the north of Belgium). The official language in Flanders is called Nederlands (i.e. Dutch) and not Vlaams (Flemish). In Flemish schools they teach Nederlands, the Belgian constitution mentions Nederlands as one of the official languages, and not Flemish. Even the most extremist Flemish nationalistic and separatist political parties refer to the standard language spoken in Flanders as... Nederlands, and not Flemish.
> These socio-linguistic and political arguments are supported by linguists. Everybody recognises the differences between Standard Dutch as spoken in the Netherlands and Standard Dutch as spoken in Flanders, but not one single linguist who wants to be taken seriously, will call the latter 'Flemish'.
> In Flanders, there are three (or four) main dialect groups which are not always mutually intelligible (!) and Flemish is only one of them. (see also "5. Attitudes towards the standard language"). Sometimes the variety of Standard Dutch is called 'Flemish'. One should be aware that this is a very informal, very confusing and, at the end, a very unproductive term.
> Nevertheless, and rather unfortunately, in most other countries, the distinction “Dutch (in the Netherlands) versus Flemish (in Flanders)” *is* generally made, even though there is absolutely no linguistic, socio-linguistic, political, or any other sound basis for it.


----------

